# Uvex sgl 202 vario (Brille mit photochromatischen Gläsern)



## Bench (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich suche derzeit eine Brille mit photochromatischen (selbsttönenden) Gläsern. Die Shimano Equinox gefällt mir nicht so recht, von Adidas gibt es keine selbstönenden Gläser in weitem Bereich, Rudy Project und Oakley sind mir zu teuer.
Da stieß ich eher zufällig auf die Uvex sgl 202 vario. Scheinbar eine Neuentwicklung.

Link: http://www.uvex-sports.de/de/eyewear/sportbrillen/uvex-sportstyle-202-vario-black-white/

Werbevideo:





Video, das zeigt wie gut die variogläser von Uvex funktionieren:






Hat die Brille schon jemand probiert oder sogar gekauft und kann davon berichten?

Leider haben alle Läden in meiner Kleinstadt, die Uvex führen, genau diese Brille nicht auf Lager. Scheinbar muss ich sie demnächst mal bestellen und evtl vom Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch machen 

Oder gibt es noch andere Brillenempfehlungen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Mai 2012)

klingt ungewoehlich, aber ich hatte gerade  die Tage mit Leuten gesprochen die solche Brillen hatten und die hatten sie bei Fielmann anfertigen lassen 300 Euro fuer Glaeser in Sehstaerke und das Gestell dabei....sahen sehr stylisch aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (2. Mai 2012)

Bench schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben alle Läden in meiner Kleinstadt, die Uvex führen, genau diese Brille nicht auf Lager. Scheinbar muss ich sie demnächst mal bestellen und evtl vom Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch machen


Tja, das hat auch seinen Grund.
UVEX führt zwei "Verkaufslinien". Eine für den Sportfachhandel und eine für die Augenoptik. Vertrieb für die Augenoptiker übernimmt Rodenstock.
Es gibt so Brillen, die kriegst du nur über den Sportfachhandel und andere nur über die Augenoptik. 

Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist: man sieht nicht welche das wären und UVEX zieht sich aus dem Augenoptiker-Geschäft zurück und wird zukünftig nur noch den Sportfachhandel bedienen. 

Das Model sgl 202 wollte ich selbst für einen Kunden bestellen, frisch als es rauskommen sollte, aber es gehört auch zu den Modellen, die man als Augenoptiker nicht beziehen kann.


----------



## zett78 (2. Mai 2012)

Hier beim Zweirad Feld XXL habe ich mir die Brille mal angeschaut, zudem hat die Verkäuferin mit einer UV Lampe von Uvex die Selbsttönung der Brille vorgeführt. Funktioniert offenbar, stylisch finde ich die Brillen auch, gibt ja auch verschiedene Farben. Könnte der Nachfolger meiner Crow Pro werden, welche sich langsam auflöst.
Gruß


----------



## palmilein (2. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> ...zudem hat die Verkäuferin mit einer UV Lampe von Uvex die Selbsttönung der Brille vorgeführt.


Aber eben nicht vergessen, dass die Gläser NUR auf UV-Licht reagieren und nicht auf das sichtbare Farbspektrum reagieren. 
Auch bei bedeckter Wolkenlage, kommt UV-Licht durch und die Gläser färben sich ein. Außerdem ist die Umgebungstemperatur entscheiden wie schnell und in welchem Umfang die Gläser sich eintönen.


----------



## Fensterstürzer (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe die Brille seit einiger Zeit. Sie ist sehr leicht, die Gläser färben schnell, Verzerrungen oder "falsche" Farben gibt es nicht.
Die Tönung könnte für meinen Geschmack dunkler sein und der Nasenbügel läßt sich nicht gut verstellen. Ich habe die Smoke-Gläser.

Ansonsten ist es eine Top-Brille.


----------



## Bench (2. Mai 2012)

@Fensterstürzer
Wie gut funktioniert die Anti Fog Beschichtung innen? Ich schwitze sehr viel und habe ziemlich dicke Backen, die meisten Brillen stehen an den Backen an und werden dadurch innen nicht gut belüftet. Deshalb bin ich auf ne gute Anti Beschlag Beschichtung angewiesen.

Ich glaub ich muss doch noch n paar Uvex Händler abklappern.
Die Oakley Flak Jacket und Rudy Project Noyz wären ja auch was. Aber 130 für die Uvex find ich schon teuer genug


----------



## pansge (2. Mai 2012)

Hey Bench,

Ich fahr die Brille seit gut 8Wochen und bin absolut begeistert. Die Verstellschwierigkeiten mit dem Nasenbügel konnte ich bei meiner Birne nicht feststellen. Problematisch könnte die Brille sein, wenn man ein schmales Gesicht/kleinen Kopf hat. Bei mir sitzt die Brille allerdings auch im harten Gelände absolut stabil, obwohl ich kein Pfannkuchengesicht habe. Zum in der Sonne liegen ist die Tönung tatsächlich etwas schwach, wie ich gestern Mittag feststellen durfte  zum fahren find ich die Tönung und die Art wie die Variomatik funktioniert aber perfekt. (smoke Gläser) Würde Dir gerne noch ein paar K.O.-Kriterien nennen, um Deine Entscheidung zu erleichtern, aber mir fällt leider nix mehr ein...


----------



## pansge (2. Mai 2012)

noch was:
versuch mal raus zu bekommen, warum die sgl 202 *pola* 30Eur weniger kostet...


----------



## Bench (2. Mai 2012)

die pola kostet weniger, weil sie keine selbsttönenden Gläser hat, sondern nur normale (glaube smoke in S3, oder je nach Modell auch die braunen) 

ich will die vario weil erst vorgestern bin ich wieder in die Dämmerung gekommen und dann noch in nen Wald reingefahren. Ist zwar dann ohne Brille gegangen aber nur weil noch kaum Fliegen da sind. Im Sommer will ich nicht ohne Brille fahren, und auch nicht anhalten um Wechselgläser zu tauschen 

naja, wenn sie abgedunkelt zu hell ist, um am Strand zu liegen, isses mir ja egal. Soll ja nur zum radeln herhalten 

Bisher klingts doch so, als wäre die Brille ne gute Investition.


----------



## pansge (2. Mai 2012)

ah, ok!
Ohne Brille zu fahren wär ja auch echter Leichtsinn. Meine sgl hat schon so üble schläge von Ästen und aufgewirbelten Unrat abbgehalten,... weiß nich, ob das ohne Brille gut ausgegangen wäre. Die Antifogbeschichtung funktioniert bei mir während der Fahrt tadellos. Wenn man allerdings steht und ordentlich prustet beschlägt sie schon. Iss aber bei Bewegung sofort wieder weg. Mir fällt auch grad auf, das ich die Brille zwischendurch noch nie absetzen musste. Trotz Schlammschlachten und Aachenwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (3. Mai 2012)

Die sgl 202 pola hat, wie der Name schon verrät, Polfilter-Gläser. Polfilter sind spezielle Foilen die in der Scheibe gekittet / geklebt / eingelegt sind und natürliches, polarisiertes Licht schluckt. Speziell auf dem Wasser entsteht polarisiertes Licht. Aber auch Asphalt und Metalloberflächen sorgen für eine Reflexion mit dieser Blendung.


----------



## Bench (4. Mai 2012)

Hier hat man ne gute Übersicht über die Uvex Produktpalette (besser als bei Uvex selbst )
http://www.sportkopf24.de

Muss dringend mal in die Stadt zu nem Händler und die sgl202 mit der sphere und active vergleichen. Die compet schaut mir etwas zierlich aus, wäre aber ne günstige alternative.


----------



## Micki (12. Juli 2012)

Habe mir heute die SGL 202 Race bestellt. Die Gläser sollen nicht auf UV Strahlung sondern Umgebungshelligkeit reagieren. Außerdem sollen die Bügel anpassbar sein und somit die Brille besser am Kopf halten. Bin gespannt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juli 2012)

Berichte dann mal wie sich die Brille so verhält...bin auch am überlegen mir eine zu bestellen, weil die von Uvex doch preislich am attraktivsten ist.


----------



## Bench (12. Juli 2012)

Hab meine sgl 202 (nicht-race) für 104 Euro bei Optik24plus.de erstanden.
http://www.optik24plus.de/uvex-sgl-202-vario-gun-black-mat-s5305224201.html

Ich kann die Brille nur weiterempfehlen.
Ich musste auf den paar Touren die ich seitdem gemacht habe, niemals die Brille abnehmen wegen Beschlag, ich hatte im Wald niemals das Gefühl es wäre zu dunkel und ich hatte im Freien bei Sonnenschein niemals das Gefühl es wäre zu hell. Was will man mehr? Naja, sie ist mir etwas zu eng, aber kann ja nicht jeder so n Breitschädel wie ich sein


----------



## Micki (16. Juli 2012)

Brille ist heute angekommen. Testen kann ich sie aber erst später, bin verletzt :-(

Aber: Hat das Nasenpad bei Euch auf der rechten Seite auch einen Spalt im Silikon, so das man aufs Metall gucken kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (18. Juli 2012)

OK, hat sich erledigt. Rücksendung hat ergeben, dass es sich um einen Defekt handelt.


----------



## Mibiralph (18. Juli 2012)

Bin mal eine Saison ohne Brille gefahren, soll man echt nicht machen...hatte immer Kopfschmerzen am Abend.


----------



## Qya (14. Juni 2014)

ich schups den Thread mal hoch ... bin mir am überlegen die 202race Vario version zu bestellen.
Wie sind den die dauertests bei euch so ? zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Bench (14. Juni 2014)

Siehe mein Post #16.

Gilt immer noch. Ich fahre sie immer noch. Allerdings nicht die Race.


----------



## BikeJockey (18. Dezember 2014)

Nun verhelfe ich diesem Thread zu neuem Leben.

Gibt es aktuell eine (nicht überteuerte) Vario-Brille, die ihr empfehlen könnt?
Ich stehe vor einer allzu großen Auswahl und wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen, welche Brillen ihr so tragt...


----------



## Bench (22. Dezember 2014)

Bei Sportkopf24.de bei Sportbrillen Selbstönend ausgewählt und nach Preis sortiert...
Vl hilfts dir ja: https://www.sportkopf24.de/sportbri...nend/?BrowseStartLimit=0&aoff=s&ItemSorting=4


----------



## -habicht- (23. Dezember 2014)

@Bench es werden aber auch nicht selbsttönende Brillen angezeigt.


----------



## Bench (23. Dezember 2014)

Dann lick links unten bei Scheibentönung auf "selbstönend"


----------



## -habicht- (24. Dezember 2014)

Ok der war peinlich von mir


----------



## BikeJockey (30. Dezember 2014)

@Bench - Danke für den Link!

Bin noch nicht sicher, zu welchem Hersteller ich tendiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

